
A Poet of Computation Who Uncovers Distant Truths - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/computer-scientist-constantinos-daskalakis-wins-nevanlinna-prize-20180801/
======
mrkgnao
Cavafy's _The Satrapy_ , mentioned in the article (and a poem I love very much
myself):

[http://www.cavafy.com/poems/content.asp?id=60](http://www.cavafy.com/poems/content.asp?id=60)

~~~
dmreedy
It reminds me very much of Whitman's _The Untold Want_. Or at least, how I've
always read it. A very lovely poem indeed.

------
YeGoblynQueenne
>> Scroll down to the bottom of Constantinos Daskalakis’ web page — past links
to his theoretical computer science papers and his doctoral students at the
Massachusetts Institute of Technology — and you will come upon a spare,
21-line poem by Constantine Cavafy, “The Satrapy.”

Meh. Cavafy was a pretentious twat. His poetry was boring and tedious and he
only became famous because he constantly winked conspiratorially to the self-
important intellectuals and academics of his time.

Modern Greece has much better poets than Cavafy. Nikos Kavvadias, for
instance, or Kostas Karyotakis. Vigorous, dynamic and youthful, poets who
spoke to ordinary people and not to stuffy patrons of the Athens Literary
Society. Their verse was in rhyme (Kavvadias' more often than Karyotakis') and
their subjects were human, ordinary, everyday, down-to-earth. Kavvadias wrote
of magical sea voyages to faraway lands. Karyotakis ...well, he was a bit
goth, and a horrible swimmer, but OK. I guess neither of them translated well.

And then of course, there were the classics- Seferis, Elytis (both Nobelists),
Palamas, Solomos...

